# Chinook Rescues Seaking



## K225 (8 Jul 2008)

Piece of cake

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7493547.stm


----------



## geo (8 Jul 2008)

Heh... we'll be able to do the same thing come XMass (when we get the six slightly used Chinooks from our US friends)

Lord knows our Sea Kings are a tad older that the Brits'


----------



## KingKikapu (12 Jul 2008)

That was pretty bad ass.  Nice to know the capability is there (especially with the painfully slow pace of the MH replacement program).  Something tells me the CF will be doing this as well.


----------



## Inch (13 Jul 2008)

KingKikapu said:
			
		

> That was pretty bad ass.  Nice to know the capability is there (especially with the painfully slow pace of the MH replacement program).  Something tells me the CF will be doing this as well.



You can't be serious. 

Does it make any financial sense to fly 4000 miles from Edmonton to Halifax and back again at 120knots (or about 6-8 days worth of flying) just to pluck a Sea King out of a field where if you can get in there to take the blades off you could probably get a crane and a flat bed in there too? If not, it's fixed on the spot like has been done many times before, or, wait for it, get a one flight only authorization to fly it to a location where it can be craned onto a flatbed.


----------



## KingKikapu (14 Jul 2008)

Inch said:
			
		

> You can't be serious.
> 
> Does it make any financial sense to fly 4000 miles from Edmonton to Halifax and back again at 120knots (or about 6-8 days worth of flying) just to pluck a Sea King out of a field where if you can get in there to take the blades off you could probably get a crane and a flat bed in there too? If not, it's fixed on the spot like has been done many times before, or, wait for it, get a one flight only authorization to fly it to a location where it can be craned onto a flatbed.



You're right; I wasn't serious.  I was just making a poor attempt at humor of the sad state of the MH acquisition hubbaloo.  Ferrying dead sea kings with chinooks makes about as much financial sense as, I don't know, canceling a large chopper order as your first order of business as PM and incurring massive penalties, or, say signing a new contract and then having the manufacturer try to change the agreement from under you when stuff doesn't pan out.

yeah its not funny at all.  My bad.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (14 Jul 2008)

Nice

Question tho.
I have seen something similar before on TV except when the Chinook went to lift the Seaking, the Seaking went up but as soon as it got around 20 feet off the ground it fell off riping the rotor mast and most of the assembly attaching it to the engine right out they say this was a "routine practice" (the lifting that is). So what I wonder is is it common for when a helicopter is being lifted in this fashion for damage to occur other then thee one it is being lifted for? And how common of a practise is this?


----------

